# Breathing?!



## DukeTinCans1313 (Dec 31, 2012)

As of now, im in a gymkhana series for 8 weeks. We run barrels, poles, and a 'mystery' event. Last week, I went into the arena to run poles and distinctly remember taking a deep breath, as i always do. My aunt stood nearest the end pole (1st) and as soon as i was finished loosening Duke (We ran a 21.6!! Whoop whoop (; ), i noticed i was almost breathing as hard as he was... Now i know its a lot of work, but should i really be breathing THAT hard?! Anyways, my aunt comes up to me and says 'I dont think you breathe when you make a run...'

Do any of you guys have this problem? I never noticed. Ever. 

If so, how do you fix it? I dont think just saying, 'Focus on taking breaths during a run.' is going to help. I already have so many things to focus on. Any advice at all would be helpful!


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Had that probllem too. Singing quietly to yourself encourages breathing.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I hold my breath during my runs too :lol: mouth breathing seems to help a little bit, but depending on how dusty it is, you might not want to be inhaling that much arena dirt :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DukeTinCans1313 (Dec 31, 2012)

EthanQ said:


> Had that probllem too. Singing quietly to yourself encourages breathing.



Like before you run? I usually sing with my cousin out loud a lot while we're sitting there waiting...Should i start quielty singing or loud singing work too?


----------



## DukeTinCans1313 (Dec 31, 2012)

GamingGrrl said:


> I hold my breath during my runs too :lol: mouth breathing seems to help a little bit, but depending on how dusty it is, you might not want to be inhaling that much arena dirt :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Phew! At least im not the only one!  I just cant remember to breath! I ALWAYS tell myself to breathe as im running in the gate, but obviously, it doesnt work!  And yess, the arena is quite dusty,, but ill try it!


----------

